# Ipad Ios 7 et Météo



## neoback45 (4 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

je possede un Ipad 4 sous Ios 7 et la phrase résument la météo du jour dans le centre de notification apparait 1 seconde puis disparais....
Avait vous le meme souci?


----------

